# Lestats Pre-Heresy Blood Angels



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi folks and welcome to the magical mystery tour of my Pre-Heresy Blood Angels! (Insert fanfare here)

This is my attempt to collate all of my various pre-heresy projects and to give some sort of order and structure to them rather than various random topics. I will try and attempt to update regularly but real life commitments may get in the way.

The idea of behind pre-heresy is simple - I want my army to be made up of the differing armour types in common usage_ before _the Heresy. This means that I am restricting myself to 3 different marks of power armour, but I see this as making for a more characterfull army. I have also intend that each armour varient will represent a different squad type.
The three types of armour I intend to use are Mk.2 Crusade armour, Mk.3 Iron armour and Mk.4 Maximus armour. The Mk.2 will be used for assault squads the Mk.3 for Tactical squads and the Mk.4 for Veterans and the like. I may even throw in a Terminator or five along the way.................

Anyway, on to the pics.

First up is my Furioso Contemptor. This was a real fun model to pose and convert. I wanted him to look like he his tearing his way through an Ork mob with the Blood Talons. Just waiting on a couple of bitz to arrive so I can add some more BA bling to him.










Next, a 5 man assault squad which may be increased to between 7 and 10 men at a later date. Just a few simple conversions in the squad so far. I don't want to add too much bling to the rank and file apart from the odd blood drop. The veterans will of course get more bling to show thier triumphs and battle honours.










Lastly, a test model for a squad of Sternguard. Decided to try and save a little money here and use plastic bitz where possible. This of course meant re-sculpting the kneepads (possibly four more times after this to complete the squad)


























































Well thats all for now. I know I've set myself a huge task to get this project finished, but I have some leave booked from work in November so I should be able to make a dent in it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far man! More evidence to the fact that I need to get me a contemptor... I will be following along.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the poses on these guys, including the contemptor. Did those furioso from the dread kit take much work to fit, because they look cool. Looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the poses on these guys, including the contemptor. Did those furioso from the dread kit take much work to fit, because they look cool. Looking forward to seeing them painted.


The Talons really didn't take that much hard work - just lots of filing and scraping off very small amounts of plastic in order to get a good fit. Doing it a little at a time seemed to be the best way of getting a good fit.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice, I love your assault squad, pre-heresy is so coooool.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> Very nice, I love your assault squad, pre-heresy is so coooool.


Many thanks!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it.

More, for the love of god, more.
I can't WAIT to see paint on these guys.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I decided to bite the bullet and order some Mk.4 legs as it was too time consuming trying to sculpt them and my attempts at casting new knee pads were mediocre at best. 
The legs arrived yesterday and I spent some time working on the sarge and the heavy flamer dude.










I used an IG heavy flamer from the Command Squad sprue as it seems Marine sized and not as bulky looking as the Terminator one. I want the look of my Sternguard to be something akin to modern spaecial forces - armed to the teeth and able to operate behind enemy lines for extended periods, but the equipment is lightweight and still packs a punch.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your stances are amazing.  Also, I did the same thing with the Imperial Guard Heavy Flamer.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They look good but I did notice some moldline still on them. The thumb on the dread really jumps out. On the tact marines they looked as if they where still WIP so not going to harp on those. I do have to say the poses so look really good and show a good amount of motion.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> Your stances are amazing.  Also, I did the same thing with the Imperial Guard Heavy Flamer.


Thanks - you wouldn't believe how long I spend dry-fitting bitz before glueing. The old blutac is a godsend!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lestat said:


> Thanks - you wouldn't believe how long I spend dry-fitting bitz before glueing. The old blutac is a godsend!


Oh, I bet. Stances are always tough to get down. And I don't believe I'm familiar with blutac?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really good man! Love the poses.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> Oh, I bet. Stances are always tough to get down. And I don't believe I'm familiar with blutac?


Blutack is a reusable putty-like pressure sensitive adhesive normally used for hanging posters in college dorm rooms, putting up christmas decorations - in fact, it has about a 1000 different uses.
In the U.S. a similar product is Elmers Tack - although I am sure there are others :biggrin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lestat's blood angels? Vampire marines for a vampire.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Lestat's blood angels? Vampire marines for a vampire.


Have yourself a cookie for spotting that one :biggrin:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lestat said:


> Blutack is a reusable putty-like pressure sensitive adhesive normally used for hanging posters in college dorm rooms, putting up christmas decorations - in fact, it has about a 1000 different uses.
> In the U.S. a similar product is Elmers Tack - although I am sure there are others :biggrin:


Oooh, gotcha.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking forward to this, if you get it right, this could be really sweet. Good luck, and make sure you stick to the colour scheme of the pre heresy angels, be aware that it's a little bit different from the post-heresy one.

I'll stay tuned to this thread, good luck!


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Oakley said:


> Looking forward to this, if you get it right, this could be really sweet. Good luck, and make sure you stick to the colour scheme of the pre heresy angels, be aware that it's a little bit different from the post-heresy one.
> 
> I'll stay tuned to this thread, good luck!


I do remember the original BA red with fondness - shame I don't have any 
However, I plan to use fiery orange and washes of baal red to tone it down to an orangy red.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Just a quick update. Finally got the bitz I ordered at the start of the month (the supplier made some piss-poor excuse!) and have increased my aasult squad to 7 Marines. The idea of the assault squad was to make them look more aggresive and bloodthirsty than regular BA's as a nod toward one of the successor chapters - the Flesh Tearers.

Anywho - heres the pics. 










Need to add some details to the squad like grenades, pouches and various other accoutrements - and of course, the obligatory Blood Drop!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bits N Kits is the only one I will ever order through. Very fair pricing and shipping.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Bits N Kits is the only one I will ever order through. Very fair pricing and shipping.


I wouldn't use bits n kits at all as I had a very bad experience with them about 2 or so years ago. Over half the order I placed with them was missing. I sent several emails and tried phoning them on more than occasion and got no response. I had to open a paypal dispute in order to get my money back for the missing items. They even had the missing items back in stock so they could have sent the missing bits to me. I had to escalate to a full claim and it all got a bit nasty.
After it was all over, I swore never to use bits n kits again as thier customer service is crap. This was not the first time I had bits missing from orders and having to send a letter through good old Royal Mail every time really pissed me off.

I normally use bitzbox or model bits or a couple of very reliable ebay sellers who, I hasten to add, do not charge individual postage for items - they are willing to combine the cost.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good work so far, I really like the Assault Marines, they really look more vicious, I'll be following


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am in the states and have always had a good relationship with him. He is an active member here on the forums as well.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Well folks, I finally got some paint slapped on to Mr. Comtemptor. I tried to get it as close to the old-school 2nd edition BA red as possible (yes, I am old enough to remember those with fondness :biggrin










Although the pics are a little dark, the claws are basecoated purple (which, as you can see, is used as a spot colour on the rest of the model) I'm going to give a lightning effect a go on the claws.

To do: finish highlighting the red
Apply highlights to the black
Start on the metallics (exhaust stacks, joints etc)
Bling and details
Base the model

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking pretty good so far, though the red looks a bit patchy in places. Progressing along nicely.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Been a while since I last updated this - but I havn't been sitting idle!
Heres some pics of a test model for a squad of pre-heresy terminators. Now, before anyone says it, Terminators were being field tested by various legions in the run-up to the Heresy. The Mk. III Iron Armour was a precursor to the tactical dreadnought armour. 
I wanted it to look big and bulky without too much conversion work. I used the standard CC terminators for a base with shoulder pads from Anvil Industries and the claws were sculpted by Master of the Forge. I'm waiting on the heads to arrive - I'm using the GK terminator heads as they seem to have the right look about them.










The claws needed a little GS work to get them to blend with the arms. Just need to smoothe the GS down and thats finished and then add some BA bling as well.

Thats all for now folks.
As always, any C&C is more than welcome!


----------



## preheresybloodangels (Nov 11, 2012)

Im making a pre heresy BA army but ive only got a mk 6 armoured captain : (, so apart from forge world where else could i get pre heresy type armour?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude, your stances are out of this world. Totally digging them. I even have a pot of the old Blood Angels Red (which was really orange-ish) that I use to this day for highlighting. Somehow it lasted through the 14 years or so I dropped the hobby until I dusted off the old box of paints. Can't wait to see more painted man!!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice aggressive pose, liking the claws.

As to anyone saying anything, where have you been man, everyone knows terminators were been used prior to the heresy, thats why forgeworld have done models for 2 patterns lol.


----------

